# Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest Nov 5th 2016 (VIC)



## Wonderwoman (9/9/16)

Bayside brewers Oktoberfest will be a bit later this year - Nov 5th.

Entries close Sat 29th Oct.

Entry forms here: http://baysidebrewers.blogspot.com.au/p/oktoberfest.html?m=1

As always, we will need help with judging and stewarding - if you're able to help please pm me.

Cheers
Pauline


----------



## moonhead (9/9/16)

Awesome, plenty of time to lager!


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/10/16)

Just a bump for those interested in entering a beer for judging.

Entries close midday, Sat 29th October. Drop off points include:
Grain & Grape - Yarraville
The Brewers Den - Boronia
Keg King - Springvale
One Stop Bar Shop - Mornington
Greensborough Homebrewing - Greensborough
No entries accepted on the day, sorry. Entries are $8 each.

We have some great prizes lined up, so dig out those lagers & wheat beers.


----------



## NealK (16/10/16)

Any chance of posting an entry form on here that won't use all the ink in my printer? Please.


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/10/16)

Only if you promise not to sweep the prize pool...


----------



## droid (16/10/16)

edit> found the answer

cheers
Jonny


----------



## NealK (16/10/16)

Cheers WarmBeer, printing out four of the other ones would have totally killed my little printer.


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/10/16)

Hi all,

We are also including Home Make It in our drop-off points for your entries.

Stores are located at:

Clayton - 4/158 Wellington Road
Reservoir - 265 Spring Street
Same as our other locations, entries must be received before midday on Saturday 29th.

Good Luck all.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (16/10/16)

on the poster - bloke furthest to left in shorts - would swear he has three legs? you get many blow ins from tassie down there?


----------



## Wonderwoman (17/10/16)

Further details re judging and stewarding are below. I still need 3 more judges. Novices are welcome, and will be paired with more experienced judges. Camping is available on the Saturday night, and transport to/from Frankston station is available - so you really have no excuse not to come 


The competition is BJCP registered but non-BJCP judges are most welcome. 

Saturday November 5th - 11 am Start (please arrive by 10:30, Lunch provided) 
Hickinbotham Winery - 194 Nepean Hwy Dromana VIC (Melway Ref: 160 K2) 

Category & Styles: 
1. German Ales - Hefeweizen, Dunkleweizen, Weizenbock, Altbiers, Kolsch 
2. Light coloured lagers - German Pilsner, Munich Helles, Dortmunder Export 
3. Dark coloured lagers - Schwarzbier, Munich Dunkel, Oktoberfest, Vienna Lager, Rauchbier 
4. Bocks - MaiBock, Traditional Bock, Dopplebock, Eisbock 

If you plan to enter any beers please let me know what categories you're entering so I can make sure no one is judging their own entry. Also if you have a preferred style to judge please let me know, and I will do my best to allocate you in that category. 

NB - this year we will NOT be accepting entries on the day of the comp, so please drop off your entries to one of the designated drop off points. 

Transport/camping - 
Transport can be arranged to/from Frankston station. 
Camping is available at the winery if you'd like to stay Saturday night. Many of the Bayside members camp. The club will be putting on a spit roast Saturday night, and breakfast on Sunday (for a small fee), or you're welcome to cater for yourself. 

Cheers 
Pauline 
Bayside Brewers' Treasurer


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/10/16)

Awesome, Home Make It are juts down the street! Even closer than Keg King!

Are 2 x 330ml bottles acceptable?


----------



## WarmerBeer (17/10/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Awesome, Home Make It are juts down the street! Even closer than Keg King!
> 
> Are 2 x 330ml bottles acceptable?


Edit. Just countermanded myself.

According to the entry form, yes, you can enter 2 x 375ml bottles.

Woes is us poor Stewards on the day...


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/10/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Edit. Just countermanded myself.
> 
> According to the entry form, yes, you can enter 2 x 375ml bottles.
> 
> Woes is us poor Stewards on the day...


Edit, you changed your post as I was replying


----------



## Ditchnbeer (18/10/16)

I assume that entry fee goes into an envelope attached to the bottle ?


----------



## Wonderwoman (18/10/16)

Ditchnbeer said:


> I assume that entry fee goes into an envelope attached to the bottle ?


Yep


----------



## WarmerBeer (18/10/16)

Ditchnbeer said:


> I assume that entry fee goes into an envelope attached to the bottle ?


Alternatively, back pocket of the Head Steward.


----------



## moonhead (19/10/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Alternatively, back pocket of the Head Steward.


I hear that entry fee is a lot more than 8 bucks


----------



## Ditchnbeer (23/10/16)

moonhead said:


> I hear that entry fee is a lot more than 8 bucks


Entry to the rear of the head steward?


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/10/16)

Just a gentle reminder that entries need to be submitted to the designated drop-off points before midday this coming Saturday, 29th of October.


Grain & Grape - Yarraville
The Brewers Den - Boronia
Keg King - Springvale
One Stop Bar Shop - Mornington
Greensborough Homebrewing - Greensborough
Home Make-It - Reservoir or Clayton
Good luck!


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/10/16)

Dropping mine off tomorrow to home make it! Hurrah!


----------



## bullsneck (1/11/16)

Good luck to all entrants! I'm sure the standard will be high.


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/11/16)

Results from Oktoberfest will be announced tomorrow afternoon at our public event http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92778-mel-bayside-brewers-oktoberfest-public-day-sun-6th-nov/

Come along if you want to be the first to know. Otherwise the results will be posted here tomorrow evening


----------



## WarmerBeer (6/11/16)

Thanks to all contestants, helpers and hangers-on. We had a great couple of days and enjoyed many a great beer.

Here are the summary results. Full results will be posted to the VicBrew website ASAP, and scoresheets sent out this week.

German Ale
1st Hefeweizen Bryce van Denderen 42.7
2nd Dusseldorf Alt Brendan Maher 36.0
3rd Dusseldorf Alt Mt. Piper Collective 33.7

Pale Lager
1st German Pils Bryce van Denderen 40.0
2nd German Pils Greg Hicks 39.5
3rd German Pils John Kovacs 37.3

Dark Lager
1st Schwarzbier Michael Bowron 42.7
2nd Smoked Marzen Bryce van Denderen 42.0
3rd Marzen-Oktoberfest Michael Bowron 40.7

Bock
1st Maibock Brett Tyrrell 37.8
2nd Doppelbock Craig Ditcham 37.3
3rd Traditional Bock Brett Tyrrell 35.5

Champion Brewer
Bryce van Denderen (2 x 1st place, 1 x 2nd place)

Champion Beer of Show
Bryce van Denderen (on count-back)

Best Novice Brewer
John Kovacs (1 x 3rd place)


----------



## Beamer (6/11/16)

Thanks for the quick results; im not part of Vicbrew, could someone please point me in the way of the full results. 

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (6/11/16)

http://vicbrew.org/results.htm


----------



## Beamer (6/11/16)

Champion thanks mate


----------



## WarmerBeer (8/11/16)

Full results, in PDF form.

http://goo.gl/005gUl

Results have been sent to VicBrew, and should be available there soon, too.


----------



## mezz94 (14/11/16)

Anyone received score sheets yet for this?


----------



## WarmerBeer (14/11/16)

Most of them have been posted out today.

Apologies for the delay, but... life ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## moonhead (17/11/16)

Got mine in the mail yesterday, nice work guys! (Also, it costs $2 to send a letter nowadays??? Dafuck? Maybe next time do it online, would be much quicker and easier!)


----------



## Beamer (2/12/16)

Hey all, has everyone received prizes and score sheets for this?


----------

